# Fichiers Unix



## Glutz69 (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Tous mes anciens fichiers Word faits jadis sur des Mac apparaissent aujourd'hui sur mon iMac (avec Leopard 10.5.2) transformés en fichiers Unix, que je ne sais pas ouvrir ou ramener sous Word. Comment lire des fichiers Unix sur un Mac ??? Avec quel logiciel les ouvrir, puisque Word ne les reconnaît plus ? 
Comment cette transformation s'explique-t-elle ?
Merci à celle ou celui qui m'apportera quelque lumière !
Cordialement


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Voici l'explication la plus probable:

Le nom des fichiers en question doit être dépourvu d'extension (.doc). Auparavant, c'était des informations du systèmes, séparées, qui indiquaient quel logiciel utiliser pour les ouvrir. Ces informations n'ont pas suivi lors de la copie, et les fichiers sont par défaut reconnus comme des fichiers Unix.

Pour vérifier cette hypothèse, il conviendrait de forcer l'affichage des extensions de fichier dans le Finder, si ce n'est déjà fait (menu "Finder">"Préférences", onglet "Avancées", case à cocher "Afficher toutes les extensions de fichier"), et également de vérifier l'application associée par défaut pour lesdits fichiers (sélectionner le fichier visé dans le Finder, faire Pomme+I et lire la rubrique "Ouvrir avec..."). L'association devrait être réglée sur "aucun".

Si tel est bien le cas, il suffirait :
- soit d'ajouter l'extension .doc au nom des fichiers Word,
- soit de modifier l'application associée de manière à sélectionner MS Word.


----------



## Glutz69 (11 Juin 2008)

Bonjour Pascal,
Et merci de vos indications si claires.
J'ai donc coché la case "Afficher toutes les extensions de fichier", mais suis moins à l'aise avec l'association par défaut des fichiers, car dans "Ouvrir avec", je ne vois nulle part la possibilité d'un réglage sur "aucun".
En revanche, l'ajout de l'extension .doc fonctionne pour la plupart des fichiers, sauf certains qui sont dits corrompus et que je ne pourrais, paraît-il, récupérer que partiellement.
En tout cas, vous m'aurez bien fait avancer, mille mercis !
Cordialement,


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

il y a des options plus ou moins "tatillonnes" sur la notion de corruption
Qu'un fichier soit vu comme "corrompu" (ou potentiellement tel)  ne t'arrête pas

ces fichiers là tu peux voir ce qu'ils donnent avec par exemple les suites en ligne ( ou modules enlligne ) genre zoho thinkfree igoogle netvibes


----------



## Glutz69 (11 Juin 2008)

Cher et Vénérable Sage,
O.K., je vais voir.
Continuant mes essais, j'aboutis à trois cas :
- Ou bien avec l'extension .doc les fichiers s'ouvrent sous Word sans problème ;
- Ou bien la réponse est (après l'ajout de .doc) : "Impossible d'ouvrir le document. Il est peut-être en cours d'utilisation ou n'est pas un document Word valide" ;
- Ou encore (toujours après l'ajout de .doc) : "Erreur d'importation. Le document a été créé avec une version de Word non prise en charge".
Mais alors, pourquoi ajouter .doc suffit-il à ouvrir certains fichiers et pas d'autres, alors qu'ils ont tous été créés avec la même version de Word ???


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Oh tu sais les mysteres de veurd....

un point
ces fichiers furent crées avec le même word
mais sur je te cite  "des macs"
exactement le même OS? Avec les mêmes mises à jour OS ou Office?

en passant pourquoi t'es en 10.5.2?
(hihihi)


----------



## Glutz69 (11 Juin 2008)

Bien vu, "des" macs, mais tous les fichiers ont d'abord été transférés sur un PowerBook G4 où ils s"ouvraient parfaitement, puis récemment  sur iMac.
Je suis en 10.5.3 depuis hier (haha)
Une question connexe : en sauvegardant les boîtes aux lettres de Mail, les fichiers s'enregistrent avec l'extension mbox, dans un dossier qui apparaît aussi comme fichier unix mais s'ouvre avec quoi ???


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Glutz69 a dit:


> Bien vu, "des" macs, mais tous les fichiers ont d'abord été transférés sur un PowerBook G4 où ils s"ouvraient parfaitement, puis récemment  sur iMac.
> Je suis en 10.5.3 depuis hier (haha)


G4= PPC
imac...macintel?
tu n'as pas specifié



> Une question connexe : en sauvegardant les boîtes aux lettres de Mail, les fichiers s'enregistrent avec l'extension mbox, dans un dossier qui apparaît aussi comme fichier unix mais s'ouvre avec quoi ???


mail


bon , plus serieusement cétikoa la question?
format des messages ou format d'enregistrement des PJ ( venant d'archives mail G4 et contenant des fichiers veurd du G4?)


----------



## Glutz69 (11 Juin 2008)

Question bête : kécéça PPC ?
iMac = Macintel, oui.
La question est (sans rapport avec le G4) : comment ouvrir des fichiers à extension .mbox ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2008)

Glutz69 a dit:


> Question bête : kécéça PPC ?
> iMac = Macintel, oui.


il y a 2 categories de processeurs
ceux avant intel : les PPC ( comme le G4)
ceux après intel dit les macintel

2 techniques très differentes et impliquant des logiciels écrits differemment
(dont Office)



> La question est (sans rapport avec le G4) : comment ouvrir des fichiers à extension .mbox ?


j'ai déjà répondu s'il s'agit d'archives de messagerie email
 Avec Mail
mbox est un format de fichier mail


----------



## Glutz69 (11 Juin 2008)

O.K., ça marche, grand merci pour toutes ces précisions !


----------

